# Finding track pieces



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I designed a track, built a table, and thought I had more inventory than I actually do. I like the design Ive layed out so Im trying to track down some final pieces. I need 5 more 6" radius turns (Tyco) to complete the layout. Ive come up empty handed finding these so far on the net. Does anyone have any idea how much these would cost and where I could find individual pieces for sale? The only thing I can think to do is find someone selling their stash of track stuff and hope I get enough pieces. Any ideas would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.

~Dan


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I think some of the online dealers have them -- and flea-bay too.

tubtrack flea bay auction

See if this works -- I've bought stuff from him before, and Bud's HO too.

'doba


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Grandcheapskate has some....he also has some 15" tyco curves..

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/member.php?userid=29399

Send him a message via e-mail...But he might not be able to help you out till after the holidays....

I am planning on buying some after the holidays myself...

Or....if you cant wait....you can find them here:

http://www.hoslotcars.com/slotcars.html


----------

